# Camper pricing question?



## Milkman (Jun 6, 2017)

We have decided to sell our 06 Outback due to not using it much anymore.  Since we got the little place on Lake Sinclair we have only camped a couple of times.  I am trying to sell it on the market place but haven't connected with a buyer yet.  Several have shown interest and a couple have come to look at it. 

I have it priced $2000+ under NADA.  Do y'all think folks would rather pay $25,000 or more for a new unit over getting an good used one for 1/3 that amount?

I haven't worked up the courage to put it on Craigslist yet


----------



## marknga (Jun 6, 2017)

Milkman said:


> We have decided to sell our 06 Outback due to not using it much anymore.  Since we got the little place on Lake Sinclair we have only camped a couple of times.  I am trying to sell it on the market place but haven't connected with a buyer yet.  Several have shown interest and a couple have come to look at it.
> 
> I have it priced $2000+ under NADA.  Do y'all think folks would rather pay $25,000 or more for a new unit over getting an good used one for 1/3 that amount?
> 
> I haven't worked up the courage to put it on Craigslist yet



Get ready when you go on Craigslist... you will get some calls. 
I think most sellers do bookouts and add "every option" they can to get the selling price up. When in fact most lenders and buyers (dealers) are looking at base wholesale ( usually about 10% less than low retail)
Of course condition had a LOT to do with it.
Good luck.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 6, 2017)

marknga said:


> Get ready when you go on Craigslist... you will get some calls.
> I think most sellers do bookouts and add "every option" they can to get the selling price up. When in fact most lenders and buyers (dealers) are looking at base wholesale ( usually about 10% less than low retail)
> Of course condition had a LOT to do with it.
> Good luck.



Probably so. My camper had a a new roof in 2014 that cost almost as much as I'm asking for it. There isn't a way to even show that as an option in the nada thing.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 6, 2017)

Will you owner finance????
I know a lot of people that don't care about total price as long as they qualify for the lowest possible payments.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 6, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Will you owner finance????
> I know a lot of people that don't care about total price as long as they qualify for the lowest possible payments.



There is an opportunity for you in this!!!

You buy from me as a cash sale. Then "reap the rewards" with the monthly income.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 6, 2017)

I am cash poor at the moment. You will understand since you bought your place on the lake


----------



## cam88 (Jun 6, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Will you owner finance????
> I know a lot of people that don't care about total price as long as they qualify for the lowest possible payments.



Hit the nail on the head on that one. You got some pics??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2017)

Looks like a bargain to me. Perhaps more pics, unless the marketplace will only let you do three. Don't know, I don't use that place. I buy and sell stuff on Facebook.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like a bargain to me. Perhaps more pics, unless the marketplace will only let you do three. Don't know, I don't use that place. I buy and sell stuff on Facebook.



It looks like a bargain to me also.I am credit rich and cash poor.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like a bargain to me. Perhaps more pics, unless the marketplace will only let you do three. Don't know, I don't use that place. I buy and sell stuff on Facebook.



Yep
Three is the limit


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Yep
> Three is the limit


That's crazy. I wonder if it would be within the rules to load up a general thread (not sale thread) here in the forum full of pics for an item such as this and then link the thread to your sales post on the marketplace.

That way the potential buyer could go to the link and see a bunch of pics of such an item.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's crazy. I wonder if it would be within the rules to load up a general thread (not sale thread) here in the forum full of pics for an item such as this and then link the thread to your sales post on the marketplace.
> 
> That way the potential buyer could go to the link and see a bunch of pics of such an item.



I dropped out of the moderator soiree in 2013 so I don't know the particulars these days.  I expect NCH will be along to say what is and isn't allowed. 

  Anyone interested can reply to my ad  in the market place and I can send more pics by text.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 6, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Probably so. My camper had a a new roof in 2014 that cost almost as much as I'm asking for it. There isn't a way to even show that as an option in the nada thing.



Here is a thread from this sub forum about why I have a new roof on the camper. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=822011&highlight=buzzard


----------



## Todd E (Jun 6, 2017)

People want new and they want financing. They are not so concerned about price. 

You will have to be patient until the right buyer finds your camper ad. I've been there. You will need to play the market with social media ads(if you're into it). Craigslist(not as big nowadays).......folks check all the FB online yard sale pages. That's where the visibility is.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2017)

Wanna trade for some cows?


----------



## Milkman (Jun 6, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Wanna trade for some cows?



No need for cattle 
Take the cattle to the sale and turn into cash.   Then we trade


----------



## Milkman (Jun 6, 2017)

Todd E said:


> People want new and they want financing. They are not so concerned about price.
> 
> You will have to be patient until the right buyer finds your camper ad. I've been there. You will need to play the market with social media ads(if you're into it). Craigslist(not as big nowadays).......folks check all the FB online yard sale pages. That's where the visibility is.



I don't do FB but I have some family that do. Maybe I can ask one of them to post.


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Do y'all think folks would rather pay $25,000 or more for a new unit over getting an good used one for 1/3 that amount?



My bet is that a majority of people looking fall into the second category.

You might try searching for RV and camping related forums, sometimes you will find a group dedicated to owners of a particular brand or style of RV, or just RVs in general.  The often have a "for sale/trade" section.  Also there is an online RV Trader, similar to Auto Trader.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 7, 2017)

I was going to suggest RV Trader as well. Also, there are free picture hosting sites. Take a bunch and put a link in the ad. For more pictures go here.


----------



## normaldave (Jun 7, 2017)

PM sent...


----------



## 3ringer (Jun 7, 2017)

I belong to FB Florida Rv Camping 16,000 members and Georgia Rv Camping 4,000 members. If you are on FB , you could join those groups until your camper sells . Anything to stay off of CL . I am sure you can find out on there the value too. When I was searching for a TrailManor , I joined the TrailManor Owners Forum. They had TrailManors across the country for sale. I had a good idea what they are worth. When I found one near me , I already new the value and if it was a good deal.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 8, 2017)

I tried to sell a camper once.  An outback actually.

In the end I just traded it in at the dealership to rid myself of the experience.
But this isn't an option for you.

Patience grasshopper


----------



## Milkman (Jun 8, 2017)

Good suggestions posted here and received by PM.  I have a "nibble" right now. If this one doesn't take it I will be offering it on via some other method.

Thanks for all the input


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jun 9, 2017)

i sold mine on the marketplace in 45 min. price it right. be up front about any damage. good pics help a lot.

i took great care of mine resealing the roof every year and kept maint recs. that was the biggest selling point. i priced mine about 500 less than what i found on ebay and craigslist.


----------



## mattuga (Jun 9, 2017)

Facebook all day, groups dedicated to selling stuff like this.  Look up "Georgia RVs for sale" and you'll find a couple groups


----------



## TimBray (Jun 17, 2017)

Might be the wrong time of year to move it quickly even at a killer price.    Most folks I know usually decide in early spring for a vacation camper or late summer (usually last minute) for a hunting camper. We always bought ours after the camper show in January(?) including our current one.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 7, 2017)

After many weeks posted here and at the other Ga Outdoors site we sold the camper last week.  

It was a combination of a quality camper, a patient seller, and a buyer knowing its value.  The savvy buyer is now ready to get his good as new, used camper in place before bow season.   Thanks for all the tips and well wishes during the sale process.


----------

